# Faujis. Illegal Immigrants From Panjab In The UK



## dalsingh (Jul 17, 2008)

I've always believed that there is a racist agenda behind much of the media here in the UK. But maybe I am wrong and the media is sensationalist purely because they want to shock and sell papers.

Anyway, starting yesterday there is coverage of a major illegal immigration racket that has been discovered in Southall. This program will be shown for the rest of the week on BBC News. 

The program details the selling of phoney identity papers to illegal immigrants. It should be said that such activity is probably taking place with all other immigrant groups. You may find some of the images of working and living conditions shocking. 

After watching this, one questions repeated itself in my mind. Have everyday Panjabis given up on Panjab to the extent that living such a life abroad is more desirable? What is being done in Panjab to give hard workers opportunities and prospects to discourage this? 

In today's post 9/11 world where immigrants and even citizens perceived to be of certain backgrounds are on the receiving end, it is very easy for media to whip up sentiment. This could be as a distraction from something unpopular or as a tool to galvanize and mobilise people for whatever end. 

Anyway, here are some video clips of the "expose".


BBC NEWS | UK | Migrant criminal network exposed


----------



## Bally73 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think they could have focused on the fact that these guys where here, albeit illegally, but working 12-14 hr days in pitifully conditions.  Whereas, other 'legal' immigrants, Iranians, Iraqis, Kurds and Kosovo 'gangs' were into much more organized crime such as drugs, prostitution etc as well as the constant menace of them driving without a license, insurance and in unsafe cars.  How many of those guys will appear on crimwatch compared to these Punjabi's?


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point Bally.

We know certain criminal gangs have infiltrated the UK and brought drugs and prostitution rackets with them. In light of this, the focus on what are essentially exploited, hard working pindus seems a bit overblown. 

The other issue is the absolute lack of remorse shown by those who are resident here, when exploiting these people.


----------



## jasi (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the people living in England who are permanent citizen should make all the efforts to help these Fauji or new comers.

After all they come from the same land.

By doing this you show all the world that you are united no matter you are which had been number one cause for us to be ruled by these country. "DISUNITY". Self betrayl.

jaspi


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is radio show covering the matter:

iPlayer Radio Console


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 19, 2008)

jaspi said:


> I think the people living in England who are permanent citizen should make all the efforts to help these Fauji or new comers.
> 
> After all they come from the same land.
> 
> ...



This is so true! What an amazing stroke of insight.  With unity immigrant groups can have more of an impact and can make their presence seen as a constructive contribution in a new land.


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 19, 2008)

I juts wonder how the guy who did the informing sleeps with himself. He sounded like a fauji himself!

When I was younger, especially during university holidays, I would do labour work to fund myself.  I often worked with faujis like this.


----------



## dulku (Jul 19, 2008)

dalsingh said:


> I juts wonder how the guy who did the informing sleeps with himself. He sounded like a fauji himself!
> 
> When I was younger, especially during university holidays, I would do labour work to fund myself.  I often worked with faujis like this.



I don't think the faujis are afraid of hard work its more the fact that our own people take advantage of them by paying them very little compared to the national minimum wage.


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 19, 2008)

dulku said:


> I don't think the faujis are afraid of hard work its more the fact that our own people take advantage of them by paying them very little compared to the national minimum wage.




You know this is so true. I remember one (quite large) construction firm I worked for who would squeeze the faujis whilst at the same time hire a few white people and give them much better wages even though they did infinitely less work. What can you do? 

Sadly, for many people, the final pound/dollar is the most important thing.


----------



## KulwantK (Jul 27, 2008)

Sat Nam, I trust this finds you all well and good!
Many countries are experiencing this, at both sides of the coin, so to speak.
None of it is pleasant.  The immigrants, legal and illegal, oftenly experience awful conditions.
Countries like France have, in a very foolish move, attempted to put parts of the problem under the rug, so to speak, by banning all religious garb in public works and schools.  It does the opposite of what the French government says it will do.  It will foster anger and resentment, rather than quell it.  (We Sikhs have felt the fallout of that one!)
Countries like Saudi Arabia import people from other countries, including India, to do the work most Saudi citizens consider "beneath" them.  Those from the other countries often live in apalling conditions.
The United States has similar problems.
In light of these and many other observations that could be made, I am going to proceed to bring up something which may upset many reading this, so I am immediately apologizing in advance.  I do not wish to upset anyone or make anyone angry, but the topic I am about bring into this thread is one which could be called a "flashpoint" topic- one which many people find almost too distasteful to discuss.  It is the issue of population, and distribution of population.
To really thoroughly examine this situation, we would have to step back, as it were, and look at the world as if we are looking at a globe or a big map of the world.
So, imagine we have done just that.  Where do you see the big population concentrations?  Big cities, of course, the world over.  Yes, and that is where many immigrants, legal and illegal, go because that is where the money to be made is.  Yes, that is also where the crminals go, because, that, also, is where the money to be made is.
Now, let's look again.  Where are the rural populations?  Farms and ranches, and on the coasts, fishing villages.
Some trends we should keep in mind are, regarding all these things,  the increasing stresses and strains the cities are experiencing because the of burgeoning populations- Los Angels and Calcutta come to mind, as examples- and the rise of the huge corporate farms, such as the ones controlled by that company Monsanto (home of the genetically modified seed- and God and Guru only know what other freakish monsters are being cooked up in the Monsanto minds and labs)-displacing the smaller family farms.  As the family goes into debt (and some farmers are so despondent they commit suicide) the farm gets bought out by the big corporation, and so the family members go to the city to find work, increasing the population of the city that much more, and so straining the resources thereof.
There are too many people in the world, and the population is not evenly distributed.  China recognized this and now limits the number of children people may have through monetary incentives to keep the number of children low.  Other countries may well follow suit.  
The imbalances are certainly catching up with us in a fast way.  When people feel the need to leave their home country and go to a new country, whether legally or illegally, what does that tell us?  One thing it signals is that the government of the home country is failing certainly a portion of the population in some form.  People come from Mexico to the United States because they feel there is more hope in the U.S. for them and their families in the U.S. than in Mexico.  They leave the Punjab for the U.K. for the same reason.
What can we do?  The first thing that comes to mind is: Education, education, education.
Obviously, the government of Mexico really does not seem to care, or it would do things to give incentives to its citizens to stay in Mexico.  Same with Punjab, I would think.
We can do what we can to educate others as much as possible, and this is certainly where the Internet can come in.
It was through the Internet I found out about organizations like 
www.kiva.org 
and 
www.sewa.com
where you can give micro-loans to people in villages in India to assist them in starting their own businesses and education centers.  (I find it easier to just donate.)
It's really working, and the loans are paid back in full in a remarkably short period of time.
Education means empowerment, and it seems that empowerment is just what a lot of governments are dead set against giving their citizens, so many said citizens leave.  Sad, because if those governments realized that by educating and empowering their citizens, everyone, including those in government would be far better off in both the long and the short run.
When all is said and done, eventually we shall see the rise of more and more people getting more and more self sufficient and reluctant to rely so much on centralized governments to fill the needs of the populace, as they see those in government less and less able or willing to do their share.  Eventually people will realize that too many in too small a space does not solve anything.


----------



## jasi (Jul 27, 2008)

Sat sri akal ji.


Well expressed and true in all diections.

education -education-education.



Jaspi


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 27, 2008)

jaspi said:


> Sat sri akal ji.
> 
> 
> Well expressed and true in all diections.
> ...



Same by me. I support this message, jaspi ji and KhulwantK. It is so easy and so convenient to just forget or ignore for all the reasons that you KhulwantK have mentioned. And small acts of kindness are made possible by the Internet and yes do pay off.


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 27, 2008)

> Obviously, the government of Mexico really does not seem to care, or it would do things to give incentives to its citizens to stay in Mexico. Same with Punjab, I would think.



I second that!


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Jul 27, 2008)

Racism in the british media oh dear nothing new we irish have had it for decades just change "Irish" for any of the more recent newcomers and as we say in Ireland "it's the same old story"


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 27, 2008)

joginder singh foley said:


> Racism in the british media oh dear nothing new we irish have had it for decades just change "Irish" for any of the more recent newcomers and as we say in Ireland "it's the same old story"



What amazes me is that they (i.e. certain elements of the British media) are able to follow their barely concealed racist agenda as they please with no consequences.


----------



## KulwantK (Jul 28, 2008)

It is amazing!  They are oftenly so brazen about it- and you can see the same thing happing in the U.S.  You see these things in the news and you say, "What are these alleged pundits thinking?  Have they no clue how small minded they sound?"  and then you remember that, yes, they do know what they are doing, and basically they just do not care how they sound; they want to sell copy, and they think that the worse the news, the more they sell.  
     That has been true, but it is changing.  What they forget is that we are now living in an ever shrinking world, through innovations in telecommunication and travel technology.  With the world getting so small people are going to start seeing that what the news is saying and what every day life is showing them can be very different.  Big media will get a comeuppance the likes of which they had never dreamed!
     Yesterday was the world of information-the Information Age.  However, even in this world of virtual reality technology, today's world is the Experience Age.  Information can be great, but only if it is composed of true facts, and those are best verified by Experience.  As more and more people wake up to the fact that Big Media is being used as a tool to manipulate their behavior, said people are going to go out and find out for themselves what is really going on.
Wahe Guru,
KulwantK


----------



## jasi (Jul 28, 2008)

S.S.Akal ji.

Thanks for understandings.

People like you who understand so simple things that we are all human being before being chiseled by the religious fanatics than teaching us the golden principals and teaching from all the wise man ,prophets came into this world to give us one single message. Respect and love others regardless of any religion or origin but as human being.Even love is restricted further according to different faith and relegions.

So this is new thing which is over 3000 years  when Moses introduce a simples laws 10 commandments to tell the people that if you follow these 10 rules or commandments ,you will have very harmonic civilized society.

Now even after reaching in 2008 we have more war in the world and most poor nations are crying out to have a better life.But we are becoming more like a animals than ever. More poverty is increasing and people leaving their beloved country to move to more cherished nations. Human abuse is on rockting high.

Whoes fault . education -education-education

Jaspi


----------



## KulwantK (Aug 3, 2008)

Take heart, Ji!  Now we have amazing technologies, which are showing us what ills need to be fixed!  You are so right- Education is key, and with it, we can do wonders to help everyone around us, and, with Guru's Grace, do wonderful healings of these difficulties!
Wahe Guru,
KulwantK


----------



## jasi (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks. 

Jaspi


----------

